# Awesome new Wolf Tooth Morse Cage



## RollingNoMad (Apr 21, 2018)

The Wolf Tooth Morse Cage is the result of a collaboration between Wolf Tooth and King Cage with a goal of providing a lightweight and low profile way to reposition bottle cages. Named for its dot-dash-dot-dash mounting pattern,

More information here in the link:
https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/products/morse-cage

I think this Wolf Tooth Morse Cage will work really great on my Surly LHT 26in 52cm
2008 Touring Bicycle under the down tube and I have a hard time fitting a waterbottle?
and Feedback is helpful?


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

It looks useful, although I still like the design of the discontinued Velocity Velocage. It's infinitely adjustable and weldless.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

They _would_ come out with these immediately after I've fully stocked myself with King cages (4 Ti cages, 6 steel cages, 2 steel Iris cages). I may still pick up one or two of the steel versions and perhaps gift a couple of mine to some riding buddies who need some convincing that *these are the best bottle cages in the world*.


----------



## RollingNoMad (Apr 21, 2018)

FishMan473 said:


> They _would_ come out with these immediately after I've fully stocked myself with King cages (4 Ti cages, 6 steel cages, 2 steel Iris cages). I may still pick up one or two of the steel versions and perhaps gift a couple of mine to some riding buddies who need some convincing that *these are the best bottle cages in the world*.


I am going be buying the Wolf Tooth B-Rad 2 ASAP tomorrow afternoon and I think the Wolf Tooth B-Bad 2 Water Bottle Mounts will work really great on my Surly LHT 26in 52cm 2008 Touring Bicycle under the down tube to lower my Water Bottle Cage and I have a hard time fitting a water bottle?


----------



## KThaxton (Jun 4, 2009)

I wonder why it took so long for someone to do this? I was looking just a few months ago. 

In order to fit a small bottle on my Blizzard with the frame bag mounted, I first bought a Problem Solvers sliding mount, but it was so thick that some of the clearance gained by sliding the cage down, was lost in the thickness of the slider. 

I have since bough a B-Rad 3, which is much nicer and has more versatility and is only half the thickness of the PS mount, but again, it adds thickness. 

So now, I need to buy this bottle cage, so now I'll have spent about $60 to move my cage! Luckily my wife will not remember each purchase as a means to address the same thing.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

You can enlarge the mounting holes on a lot of cages to get them positioned more optimally for your frame.


----------



## KThaxton (Jun 4, 2009)

vikb said:


> You can enlarge the mounting holes on a lot of cages to get them positioned more optimally for your frame.


Mine needed to move more than an inch....I could not find any cages that had enough material for any kind of modification to make that work. However, I'm sure I did not see every cage ever made.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

KThaxton said:


> Mine needed to move more than an inch....I could not find any cages that had enough material for any kind of modification to make that work. However, I'm sure I did not see every cage ever made.


I just received 2 of the new Morse cages to mount on my Gravel bike. They allow me to lower the bottles enough so I can still use 2 of the big size Camlebak bottles while using a partial frame bag.

I don't think they will move your bottles over an inch though. I didn't measure, but I'd guess you can move them down around 3/4".


----------



## KThaxton (Jun 4, 2009)

I just measured mine....It's actually closer to two inches (see the distance between the upper two silver hex bolts).

Guess I'll stick with the B-Rad.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

KThaxton said:


> I just measured mine....It's actually closer to two inches (see the distance between the upper two silver hex bolts).
> 
> Guess I'll stick with the B-Rad.
> 
> ...


Looks like you moved it more than that. Measure between the top most bolt and the top bolt in the cage, looks more like 3-4".

But yeah, you won't get anywhere near that much movement with just a Morse cage.


----------



## KThaxton (Jun 4, 2009)

bikeny said:


> Looks like you moved it more than that. Measure between the top most bolt and the top bolt in the cage, looks more like 3-4".


The upper most bolt you are looking at (black hex only going through the B-Rad mount) is the frame's 3rd cage boss that would normally be unused with the cage in the lower position.
So the upper silver hex, is the middle cage boss which would normally be where the upper cage bolt would be fastened with the cage mounted in the lower position. The lower cage bolt/boss is out of site under the bottle cage.

Does that make sense?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

KThaxton said:


> The upper most bolt you are looking at (black hex only going through the B-Rad mount) is the frame's 3rd cage boss that would normally be unused with the cage in the lower position.
> So the upper silver hex, is the middle cage boss which would normally be where the upper cage bolt would be fastened with the cage mounted in the lower position. The lower cage bolt/boss is out of site under the bottle cage.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Gotcha! I had to read it twice, but yes, makes sense.

I guess the bottom line is stick with what you have!


----------



## KThaxton (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RollingNoMad (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks for the Replyed Comments

Yesterday I have Ordered the Wolf Toolth B-Rad 2 Water bottle cage Mount and I think the Wolf Tooth B-Bad 2 Water Bottle Mounts will work really great on my Surly LHT 26in 52cm 2008 Touring Bicycle under the down tube and I have a hard time fitting a water bottle? and Feedback is helpful? And My Question is do you think this will work on my Surly LHT 26in 52 cm Downtube? And Feedback is appreciated and Helpful?


----------



## snoty (Sep 13, 2016)

On my Surly Instigator 2.0, the seat tube bottle case mount was too high for the normal King Cage. I purchased a King Cage Drop Bottle Cage and the bottle rubbed on the down tube, so I put some electrical tape to protect it from wearing through the paint and rusting.

THEN THEY RELEASED THE MORSE CAGE AND IT IS PERFECT!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

